# Anchoring in rocks. Foul-Proof a Fluke anchor?



## Sublight (Mar 31, 2013)

I frequently anchor off of some rocks from the old 3MB. Anyway to foul proof a fluke anchor?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I haven't implemented the method yet but some guys on hear had what sounds like a good system in theory.

There was a way to bind the chain to the base of the anchor. Maybe someone will post the details. I've been meaning to do this.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

If you are looking for a Fool proof anchor I have a garage full of them for $10 each.
Everyone I found Diving and the people that lost them thought they were Fool Proof.
Last but not least statement, There is no such thing as fool proof Anchor.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not foul proof but you can up your odds a little by rigging it to "break away".


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I hounestly misread the foul as fool, my bad. I have one or two anchors with those holes already in them or I will drill a hole for you.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we fish the galveston jettys and use cinder blocks for anchors. they catch in the rocks and if you can't get em out, you didn't really lose much. no chain required, just cheapest rope you can find. some guys use 2 at a time on 3-4' split leaders, but i just use one and have pretty good luck gettin it stuck.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

What about a wreck anchor? When you’re ready to go just back it out and straighten out the prongs that are holding. I got tired of losing anchors so I got a wreck anchor and haven’t lost another since. Just a suggestion. Never tried the foul proof system.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Get a good wreck anchor or since you are fishing the 3 mile bridge use concrete blocks as mentioned above. Keep the good anchor on board.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have my 2lb bruce anchor rigged for rock release. So far I have broken the tie twice when its hung up and it comes right up. This at the 3mb.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have found a nice anchor rigged that way while diving the I 10 bridge rubble. Nothing is foul proof in all conditions.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have now broken my anchor free four times using the rock release rigging.


----------

